# falla en tv goldstar



## Harold Morales (Nov 1, 2007)

Cordial saludo, falla en tv de 14 pulg modelo CMT 4842. Después de un tiempo se  cierra la imagen quedando una línea delgada horizontal en la mitad de la pantalla.
espero sugerencias para superar esta falla.


----------



## Daniel01 (Nov 8, 2007)

Amigo cheka los filtros que estar serca del IC Vertical, revisa si hay falsos contactos dando golpes leves en la placa, revisa los voltajes de alimentacion del ic vertical y si dispones de ociloscopio  revisa las entrdas de la señal diente de sierra.

Saludes y me comentas como lo solucionastes.


----------

